# Wading



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Woke up this morning watching the sun rise and realized how much I miss wading. I bought a boat a couple of years ago and have been using that. Using a boat has its covenants but it lacks the feeling I get when wading.

When wading I am closer to nature. I know what the bottom feels like, feel the temp of the water, I am in my preys element. When I get out there before sunrise I am in the dark, a little apprehensive, waiting for the sun to rise. It makes the sunrise so much better. The sun warms your face and you feel better. And when you make your first cast your hopes are up. And if everything works out you get that tug on your line and you know its going to be a good day.
Tight lines to you all.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Amen brother. Can't wait to get in the water this weekend.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

For most people that I know the boat is only a $60k vehicle to haul them to the wading spots!!!!! LOL


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Have to agree


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*why i like wading*

Several years ago I waded out to a nice cut in the marsh of west bay and started fishing. After several fish caught, watching ducks fly and a little time passed, I was greeted by a boat with her captain and his first mate. They pulled up about 50 yds away, dropped anchor and started fishing . I continued work the cut, targeting the edge of grass lines, points and a couple of near by crab traps. When I hooked up, I made my retrieves as subtle as possible glancing up occasionally to see if my fishing neighbors were having the same level of productivity as I (they weren't). After 30- 40 or so minutes, they pulled up anchor and started gathering their things to move to another spot. I could not resist: I whistled ,got their attention and lifted up my stringer! I will never forget their reaction, a discussion ensured between the two "do we stay?? do we go?? what the heck is he using for bait?? how can this be, we are practically right in the same spot?? For me ,wading is like creeping into the woods to duck or deer hunt, pulling up in a boat and dropping anchor and fishing vertical right where you stopped is like driving a 4 wheeler into the woods and hunting from the driver seat.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree


----------



## CorkyFanB (Jan 17, 2014)

Fishnfowler2 couldn't have said it better. I can recall of many similar instances where I've been stalking through the bay, hugging shorelines, cuts, reefs, etc & watched boat after boat after kayaker bang n' knock right by without a sniff while I'm dragging a load of fish. Saw an awesome bumper sticker today that sums it up, "Good things come to those who WADE!"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nothing better than catching fish in the water! Lots' of ways to get there, I bought a boat so I could wade fish... LOL..


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

My favorite way to fish. Wish I had a boat again to get to new water.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

It is my alone time. Even with another there. I can get 20 to 30 yards from my partner and just meld with the water. I love to hunt but wading is my first passion.

Gotta thank my BIL for the introduction years ago.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

Amen to that! Theres nothing better than being waist deep casting towards the first reflection of the sun. Taking your booties off when the water is clear with a sand bottom is another one of those good feelings. Cant wait till the boat traffic lays down as the weather starts to cool!


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

Wading IS hunting (fish). See activity, sloooowly move in, stalking quietly so they don't spook. A decent cast in front -- geez, got goosebumps here in front of this **** computer.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Good posts. A couple of years ago I was wading with one of my best friends in San Antonio Bay on the lower Matagorda shoreline. It was late October, late in the day, perfect temperature. We had caught and released some nice fish, mostly reds. We waded back to the boat and sat on the deck watching ducks fly back into the marsh. Sat there til dark just soaking it all in. Rode back in while a huge moon rose. He still talks about that day.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

All of have stories about great wades and nothing could be better.

So a buddy of mine wins this trip with a guide down to Port Mansfield at the fishing show. He asked me to go with him and his brother who was in from Alaska...well you guys know the answer to that. Heck yeah. So we drive down and meet our guide at the dock. We board his boat with a conventional and fly rod in our hands and minimal gear. His boat was a 22' Gulf Coast and totally set up for soaking Shrimp and Croakers. He pulls up to a bait camp to grab a couple quarts of shrimp...my buddy and I say no thanks however his brother says he'll fish with bait. Boat loaded up were off.



The guide heads north fifteen minutes from the marina and sets up for a drift along a west shoreline. We ask if we can wade instead of drift. Guide gets a little grumpy saying this is the way he fishes...OK so we drift chunking tops and plastics while the brother uses the mauler over shrimp. The drift nets nothing for an hour so the guide says lets go back and try that again the fish are here. OK so we go back. This time when he stops the boat I jump out and my buddy follows suit and let him do his drift. When they came back to pick us up we had several nice 20"+ trout and 24"+ reds. The guide eyes lit up and said I told you they were here. When asked by my buddy what they had caught his brother held up two dinks and that was it. HAHAHA.

Later after three hours of looking for fish from his boat the guide wanted to head back to the marina because he couldn't find any. I asked him on the way back could he to take us over to some of the spoils along the jetty channel so we could wade a favorite flat. Grumpy again.

After two short wades during the day taking less than 1-1/2 hours of the six hours we were on the water this is what we had to show. All caught on the fly rods. How could you not wade fish that flat back behind us...WADE FISHING ROCKS!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

^^ sounds like he only gave away half a trip, Lazy arse..Good for ya'll!


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes...I have boat that I almost never fish out of but use it to transport to one of those spots you see in a Cowan painting....marsh,grass bottom....cleaner water. I love to wade and almost feels unnatural fishing from my boat. Yes I am weird!!


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Im confused on how the boat eliminated wading? I use mine as a 60K taxi to get me to the wading spots the drivers cant get to.


----------

